# DEET and Plant Damage



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

Has anyone else experienced damage from using a DEET Insect repellent outside around their plants?

My parents told me they've noticed some damage on plants so they only spray the insect repellent on themselves in the house.

We have lots of mosquitoes and since we work outdoors use the repellents a lot. But, I don't like to use it indoors.

On Saturday, we were working outside and DS was helping me, I sprayed his the back of his shirt and neck out near my porch.

Unfortunately, my beautiful patio tomatoes were right there and some moonflowers. The next day - it looked like those plants had pesticide damage - similar to 2-4D drift - but nobody was using 2-4D. 

When I went out my backdoor today, I noticed that the plants near the area where I usually put on my insect repellent also had funny damage.

Just wondering if anyone else has noticed this - or a coincidence.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It kills grass. Killed the grass in Grandpa's yard when we sprayed it on ds.


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

I have to wonder how many people have been working outside and sprayed insect repellent on themselves only to have their plants and grass killed. And, not realize what did it...


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

That stuff is scary. Have you seen what it will do to plastic?


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

There are several things labeled on the product to avoid contact with - But, I didn't see plants on the product I was using. I was surpised it could mess up the crystals in your watch.

I will continue to use DEET because the risk of West Nile Virus for someone my age (pretty darn close to 50) is too great, same for any disease from ticks. And because I'm outdoors where there are lots of mosquitoes, ticks and chiggers (that are just a nuisance, but itchy) - I need something that absolutely works.

I work with folks who would like me to try some other products to see about the repellency and impact on plants.

So, I'm going to look for the active ingredient picaridin.

And, oil of lemon eucalyptus. Another really interesting possibility being researched.

I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## piccololily (Mar 3, 2003)

I used the eucalyptus in a cream that I had purchased 2-3 years ago...I think it had been from Wal-mart. It said natural, and did not have deet or other repellants. I cannot find it anymore. It worked wonderfully!! I never had problems with bugs while using it. It wasn't as easy to use since it was a cream rather than a spray, but it was worth it to me.

I now have been using a product with neem powder, along with other botanicals. It is from Neem Aura Naturals. They have a website, but I get mine through my wholesale club. Another one that my sister likes is Quantum Health's Buzz Away Extreme Natural Mosquito repellant--supposedly the best on the market. Here's their website, but also try Amazon. 

http://www.quantumhealth.com/productgroups/itchandbite.html


----------



## Se7enpointstar (Sep 3, 2020)

BaronsMom said:


> Has anyone else experienced damage from using a DEET Insect repellent outside around their plants?
> 
> My parents told me they've noticed some damage on plants so they only spray the insect repellent on themselves in the house.
> 
> ...


Yes! I spend a lot of time on my porch and frequently use Off and other DEET repellents. I've noticed it kills my morning glories. No mention of herbicide cautions on label.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's not the DEET that kills the plants. Insect repellants are mostly inert ingredients. What kills the plants are the oils that are used to keep the DEET on your skin. You would notice the same reaction if you sprayed as fine a mist of edible vegetable oil on the plants. Active OFF has been the worst plant killer here. It contains more oil which makes it sweat resistant.

There are no herbicide cautions on the label because the FDA requires warnings only on the active ingredients, not the compound.


----------

